
How Big Companies Buy Credit Card Data on Millions of Americans - prostoalex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jged4x/envestnet-yodlee-credit-card-bank-data-not-anonymous
======
OrgNet
cash and bitcoins are underrated

